# Linux Server/Confixx Passwörter



## cguerreiro (22. Februar 2005)

*Linux Server / Confixx Passwörter*

*dringend!   confixx passwörter* 

   ola, mal ne dringende frage zum strato linux server/confixx....

     mein linux-profi liegt am strand und ich kann mich nicht ins confixx einloggen.
     da wurden wohl, von wem auch immer, die passwörter geändert ..
     wie ändere ich die confixx passwörter ohne mich ins confixx einzuloggen(einloggen zu können?)?

     suse 9.0 oder 9.1/confixx 3

     habe root-zugang über winscp und putty
     und linux grundkenntnisse


     bitte schnell, muss dringend domains und emails konfigurieren.

     gruss
     chris

   schneller per email

chris@guerreiro.de

   oder

   msn 
cryzguerreiro@hotmail.com


----------



## cguerreiro (22. Februar 2005)

*Re: Linux Server / Confixx Passwörter*



			
				cguerreiro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *dringend!   confixx passwörter*
> 
> ola, mal ne dringende frage zum strato linux server/confixx....
> 
> ...


 

  hat sich erledigt, problem gefunden 

  irgendwas mit dem zertifikat für den webbrowser hat nicht gestimmt, nach löschen des zert. gings wieder.

  hab auch gefunden wie das confixx administrator passwort zurückzusetzen ist:




  *  I forgot the Administrator's password. How can I log in now?
     *

       You can use the reset_admin_pw.pl utility which will reset administrator's password to random value. Then it will inform you about administrator's login and password.



       Just enter your box via ssh/telnet/another console session. After that:
          1. Enter your Confixx installation directory (typically /root/confixx)



       :~# cd /root/confixx


          2. Run the reset_admin_pw.pl



       :~# ./reset_admin_pw.pl

       New password for Confixx login "admin" is: zxCexZro


          3. Enter the web panel with the new login/password and change them to the desired values.



       You can also try --password key to set the password not to random value, but to the value you specified:



       :~# ./reset_admin_pw.pl --password MyPassword
       New password for Confixx login "admin" is: MyPassword

 key to set the password not to random value, but to the value you specified:



 :~# ./reset_admin_pw.pl --password MyPassword
 New password for Confixx login "admin" is: MyPassword -->​ 

  Quelle: http://faq.sw-soft.com/index.php?ToDo=view&questId=364&catId=70


----------

